# Keeping plants and fish in hard water



## tommyleestaples (8 Jan 2010)

I live in London and I want to set up a planted tank. I really just want the plants to look healthy rather than fast growth. My tap water straight from the tap has a PH of 7.2 but once the Co2 has dissolved it raises to 8.2. My water is hard 200-300 ppm aswell. 

Will plants be healthy and grow a little in my hard water? Is their anyway of reducing it I have heard adding peat to the filter can help.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jan 2010)

:text-search:


----------



## tommyleestaples (8 Jan 2010)

Very helpful a1Matt  Not!


----------



## Iliveinazoo (8 Jan 2010)

What a1matt is trying to say is that there is a post that discusses this very topic 1 place above yours.

Most plants will be perfectly fine i have some species growing well in hard brackish water.  CO2 should reduce your PH not increase it?


----------



## a1Matt (8 Jan 2010)

Iliveinazoo said:
			
		

> What a1matt is trying to say is that there is a post that discusses this very topic 1 place above yours.



That is exactly what I was thinking


----------

